# I'ts Snowing!!!!!!!!!!!!



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

We are seeing our first flakes of snow falling here today. :redbounce:bluebounc:redbounce

Hopefully a sign of things to come for this season.


----------



## ECS (Nov 11, 2005)

Only getting a little at a time here. Have not had enough to even think about plowing yet.

Hope all is well with you.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

ECS;627839 said:


> Only getting a little at a time here. Have not had enough to even think about plowing yet.
> 
> Hope all is well with you.


Looking forward to seeing reports from beautiful Jackson Hole this winter. I hope all is well with you and your family as well. :waving:


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Well Toby you just confirmed it. They are a few "flakes" in Wisconsin!


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

grandview;627849 said:


> Well Toby you just confirmed it. They are a few "flakes" in Wisconsin!


Yes and they all relocated here from the Lancaster NY area


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

What few flakes that are falling here are melting.Ground temp is 50 degrees.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

hydro_37;627871 said:


> What few flakes that are falling here are melting.Ground temp is 50 degrees.


It's not sticking here either, but is nice to see.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

toby4492;627879 said:


> It's not sticking here either, but is nice to see.


No its not. It will be nice to see once november is over though!


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

stroker79;627881 said:


> No its not.


Yes it is


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

you just want to try out the new snowblower tom.
soon as you use it a couple times you will be ready for the snow to go away.


----------



## SNOWANDICEMAN (Sep 11, 2007)

*No Flakes Here*

No flakes in Mass. Just wet leaves on the ground.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

bribrius;627909 said:


> you just want to try out the new snowblower tom.
> soon as you use it a couple times you will be ready for the snow to go away.


Yes I would like to give the new snowblower a test run, won't happen with this storm though.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

No pics!:realmad:


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

tls22;628069 said:


> No pics!:realmad:


They would be about as impressive as your blizzard pix Tim  so no pix. LOL :waving:


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

toby4492;628074 said:


> They would be about as impressive as your blizzard pix Tim  so no pix. LOL :waving:


Your a tease.....


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

I hear Iowa is getting hammered.


----------



## TKLAWN (Jan 20, 2008)

We actually got 2.5 inches , but only on grassy areas the pavement just stayed wet. Hope it does't keep up at least for a week we still have fall clean ups left to do.


----------



## RedneckPlowGuy (Oct 18, 2006)

oh yeah....were just getting hammered to heck lol


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

f250man;628088 said:


> I hear Iowa is getting hammered.


Not in this part of Iowa.
Maybe rain in some parts but not snow.


----------



## 18lmslcsr (Jan 20, 2007)

Yea, Same here....Fall cleanups to do this week and part of next.

C.


----------

